# The exwife to be, is crazy,...



## c2500 (Aug 17, 2011)

I received my alimony check today. Included was the same list of things she wants returned, plus new additions. While some are legitimate, as I had someone helping me pack, others are crazy. She wants to bales of rotten pine needles returned. She wants light bulbs, a dirty throw rug, etc. returned. I was married to a cheating psycho, who has money for what she wants, but tries to beat me out of 60 watt light bulbs. Thank God I am out of this relationship.

I have not demanded that she replace all my towel sets that were ruined (stained) by her face cream....as of yet...lol.

Venting as always....

c2500


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Light bulbs?

Holy crap. Drop them...then return them. lol.


----------



## Torrivien (Aug 26, 2012)

It's quasi funny how messed up in the head, people can be.
Hang on there, man, don't let it affect your newfound freedom.


----------



## Labcoat (Aug 12, 2012)

Ha ha... Sounds like my xWF on steroids. She emailed me 3 times one afternoon insisting I had taken some generic USB cable that she suddenly "needed.". There were at least 5 such cables in the house and I could not have accidentally taken all 5.

There were a few other things like this.

It may sound paranoid, but I really am convinced my xWF is trying to set me up to be some petty, avoidant dirtbag so she can feel at least somewhat justified in cheating on me. I've seen other women do just that after cheating on a guy who then calls it quits.

Any chance your xWW is doing the same?

Now if you'll excuse me, I'm off to enjoy my newfound freedom this evening.


----------



## c2500 (Aug 17, 2011)

She cheated. was caught, then begged to come back. I let her, then in one year gave up...but actually was more like six mos. I was hurt in an accident and that accelerated things. But yes, i am not joking she wants 2 bales of pine needles back. She wants the sixty watt bulbs for the vanity light. She bought me out of the house and has the impression I have to provide maintenance items. 

I know there are somethings that are hers that will be returned when I unpack in my new home...which I have not started building yet...

I also was accused of stealing a HDMI cable...when in fact she was asking for a video out cable....it was actually funny when I pointed out her error. She is now an expert in everything...just ask her...she will tell you.....lol

c2500


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

lol. I do like the idea of sending her a box full of broken light bulbs. Just put a bunch in a big box so they bounce around in the mail. You don't actually break them that way. 

and pine needles, seriously? Validates your reasons for leaving her. Kudos for breaking free.


----------



## Labcoat (Aug 12, 2012)

c2500 said:


> I also was accused of stealing a HDMI cable...when in fact she was asking for a video out cable....it was actually funny when I pointed out her error. She is now an expert in everything.


Dude, so with you on this. She is looking for just the tiniest scrap of *********gery from you so she can party with her jilted friends. 

Problem is, it doesn't work when you are the female Don Draper and not a legitimately jilted woman. So, you are likely to get more and more of this weird **** until she eventually moves on.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

She wants a fight? fking tell that b-tch (no offense intended) to bring it on

Tired of self-righteous hypocritical mother fkers so you give your ex what nature and your own INSTINCTS demand -> leave her with nothing but regret.


----------



## c2500 (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, I sent her an email late last night stating any further letters of that nature will be consider harassment. I have no intent of keeping something that is not mine. I had help packing, so some things did legitimately get mixed up. I have every intention of returning the things that are hers.

She is even accusing me of taking her beach bags. The were in the basement and she thinks they were in a bedroom....and I have told her twice I did not. Oh, the insanity.

I was to leave dining room chairs with her till my house was built. She had the movers bring them to storage. I know it is a matter of time until she tells everyone I left her with two chairs. (I owned most of the furniture)

Since she was telling everyone I did not make enough money for her, you would think she would take pity on me and not try to rob me of my last light bulb...lol.

Thanks for the input, glad to know I am not the only one that has dealt with this crap.

c2500


----------

